

Ask Jason: Is it wise to build a platform on someone elses code? - jasonmcalacanis
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-UdyMpIadU&feature=channel
Great question from This Week in Startups.... did Neil and I get it right?<p>Disquss :-)
======
alvisbrigis
Only if it's secure and stable. Meta System Transition is the stuff of
evolutionary / developmental progress, and this applies to software and Mega
Meta Platforms (like in3d.com).

~~~
alvisbrigis
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metasystem_transition>

